# do i need to add carbon to my filter ?



## crushingmyself (Jun 23, 2007)

hello everyone i have a 10 gallon tank fish only and i have a aquaclear power filter 300 gph the guy at the pet store told me i dont need to use the carbon in the filter to only use the filter and the bio max that carbon is no good for saltwater is this true thank you for your time


----------



## KeeperOfFish (Jun 24, 2007)

Carbon in a salt water tank can be debated. It can remove a lot a trace elements. This can be a problem if you want to keep coral and other inverts, but not as much with only fish. 

Carbon will benefit salt water in the same way that it benefits fresh though.


----------



## ohturtle (Jul 28, 2007)

It's always a good idea to run carbon to keep your water clear and incase something toxic releases in your tank. Just make sure to change it once every few weeks so it doesn't leech.


----------

